

Alphabettr: lessons from the interweb 2.0  - tipjoy
http://alphabettr.com/

======
dmpayton
When can I buy the dead tree version? I'd like to read something more
interesting than "D is for Dog" to my eight month-old.

~~~
tipjoy
There's no print version (yet!) but maybe one day I'll look at some print-on-
demand services like lulu.

~~~
dmpayton
'Twould be awesome. Please keep me informed!

------
aston
I love a good abecedary.

